# Anyone heard of this place.



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

boggsandboulders.com 

It is around Andalusia Alabama. The only thing I dont like about it is they make you where a helmet but it is about 31 miles from my hunting camp in Owassa right around Evergreen. We just got us a new hunting camp rockn and i have access to it all year long so i am thinking of making a ride up that way next summer. You know work on the lease during the week and ride on the weekends. Looks really good on the net but wanted to know what you guys thought about it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Every park up here makes you wear a helmet and some (most) don't allow any alchohol in the park what so ever...sucks a##!! I think they've seen to many video's of the southern boy's all drunked up on natty light sayen "ha ya'll watch this!" LOL!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

well i cant tell you when the last time i put one on but think that from the pics on their website i my just have to go and get me one to try it out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

heard of it, dont know anything about it though


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Yea I herd about that place, supposedly they have caves and stuff to ride in


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like they need more mud.
1.5 hours from here


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well i think that we are going to try it out next summer. Like i said it is 31 miles from the camp so not a far drive from there.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I,ll go with ya call me when you get ready


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Will do bro.


----------

